# Cross-site scripting warnings?



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I've been seeing a couple of warnings from Firefox lately. I just had to re-install it so I don't have NoScript on, but plain old Firefox is telling me that "Firefox prevented this page from automatically redirecting to another page."

I generally read the forum by selecting "New posts" and then opening a new tab for each thread I want to read. I'm getting the warning on about half the therads. I can reinstall NoScript and post more specific stuff from the console if that would be useful.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Have not see this or has it been reported by any others today. Maybe it is a false positive if there was an update to the program you use or something. (Not trying to make an excuse, just don't see anything.) Maybe it is detecting the ad script or something.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's okay, David, I understand that when you say "no one else is seeing it", you aren't trying to make excuses. 

I'm seeing it both under the newest Firefox on Windows, which IIRC is 35.1 or something, and under Iceweasel (a Linux-branded flavor of Firefox) which is 32.0.3. I have NoScript on Iceweasel so I can look at the console when I'm running on Linux, but I haven't installed it on Firefox yet, so only get the generic message when I'm using Windows.

It probably is something related to the ads. Some of the time the banners work fine, and at others, I only see code where the ads should be. I'd be happy to post more information if I knew what information would be useful to you. Just let me know.

Edited to add: while I was composing the message, I saw the banner ads, but after the message saved and the screen refreshed, I only saw code. Interesting.

Edit #2: after edit number 1, the top of the side banner eventually refreshed and served up an ad, but the banner at the top and bottom, and the lower part of the side banner, is still showing code.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I would have to think it is on your end with plugin or something as showing code really is not something that usually would happen. If you see code...grab it and lets see what it is as maybe it is one type of ad call that comes down from a network it does not like or does not know what to do with. 

Seeing it seems you are using a release candidate of FireFox (As I think that is what IIRC is?) then it could still have issues. As far as you other browser...well...it is not a normal one for sure.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

IIRC = If I Recall Correctly 

BTW the latest stable version of FF is 36, updated today, the previous stable version was 35.0.1 which Murgatroyd probably is / was running.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

pteronaut said:


> IIRC = If I Recall Correctly
> 
> BTW the latest stable version of FF is 36, updated today, the previous stable version was 35.0.1 which Murgatroyd probably is / was running.


Correct on both counts. I was running 35.0.1 when I posted my message. Updating to 36.0 now. Oy.


----------

